# Modern Arnis Mentions?



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm looking for information on when various Modern Arnis players were mentioned in various publications. The more info, the better.

I'm specifically interested in interviews and feature articles in main-line publications like Black Belt, and Inside Kung Fu, as well as other non-US publications and second tier sources.  Also of interest would be interviews done by the major web sources.

I need as much info as possible.
Month, Year, Publication. Article Title, Author if known, who or how it applies, and a weblink if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 29, 2007)

Dieter Knüttel
    * Fall 2004 - MartialTalk Magazine - Interview with Datu Dieter Knüttel http://martialtalkmagazine.com/


Tim Hartman
    * February 2007 - Martial Arts Professional magazine - Featured "How Tim Hartman Sticks to Modern Arnis"
    * January 2003 - Fighter Magazine - Featured (http://www.fightermag.com/)
    * March 2002 - Fighter Magazine - Interview (http://www.fightermag.com/)
    * June 2002 - Inside Kung Fu magazine - Article by Dan Anderson - Mentioned in Article
    * August 1998 - BlackBelt Magazine - "Modern Arnis: The Next Generation" (Black Belt Magazine, August 1998, by Paul O' Grady, M.S.)
    * Unknown Date - Realfighting - Interview with Datu Kelly Worden - Mentioned in under "Who are the Datus of Modern Arnis?". http://www.realfighting.com/1102/index.html
    * Feb 2004 / July 2003 - MartialTalk Magazine Cover Photos:

Dan Anderson
    * June 2002 - Inside Kung Fu magazine - Article by Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2007)

Roberto Presas is in the current (Jan. 2008) issue of I.K.F. The author is Kurtis Goodwin.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2007)

There were some benefit events for Marissa Marks back in 2003 time frame. These events ranged from club events to Tang Soo Do events to a couple of Modern Arnis events. 

TaeKwonDoTimes.com/Janaury 2004 edition "Marissa's Heros" By Craig T. Marks. There was a mention of Tim Hartman.

BlackBeltMag.com/June 2004 edition "Martial Artists United for Stricken Child"  By Craig Marks 

Mention of:
Tim Hartman
Rich Parsons (Myself)
Lisa McManus
Steve Legghio


I mention this not for reference of myself, or for the benefit of others, but for Marissa and her family. They will be able to see a reference to their daughter in your article.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2007)

Dan Anderson, Tim Hartman, Kelly Worden
Wrote included pieces in Book: "Warrior Arts of the Philippines" by Reynaldo S. Galang - ISBN 0972767916 Publisher: Arjee Enterprises (April 2005) for the Modern Arnis section which featured Remy Amador Presas, Roland Dantes, Vicente Sanchez, Jeremias Dela Cruz, Rodel Dagooc, Pepito Robas


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone know the title of Dan's 2002 IKF article?


----------



## Salagubang (Dec 6, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm looking for information on when various Modern Arnis players were mentioned in various publications. The more info, the better.
> 
> I'm specifically interested in interviews and feature articles in main-line publications like Black Belt, and Inside Kung Fu, as well as other non-US publications and second tier sources. Also of interest would be interviews done by the major web sources.
> 
> ...


 
check this out, see if this help
Senior Master Bambit Dulay & Punong Guro Abner Anievas
http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd303/datusangot/?action=view&current=HK_magazineforFMA.jpg

Punong Guro Abner Anievas
http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd303/datusangot/?action=view&current=Hong_Kong_NewsforFMA.jpg
http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd303/datusangot/?action=view&current=BlackbeltMagazineJune2007.jpg


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Bob,

I think Dan Anderson's books on Modern Arnis help's at least in his publishing criteria for wikipedia.


----------

